# 6th Annaul Summer Classic sponsored by Hobby Hub Aug 7th and 8th,2004



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

It's that time of year, once again, the 6th Annual Summer Classic sponsored by the Hobby Hub of Lansing, MI.

Classes offered will be:

Stock Rubber Touring

19T Touring

Open Touring- Any Modified or Brushless system

Nitro Touring

F1- Lazer Rules

I haven't set the entry fees yet, I'm waiting on pricing for this year's t-shirts.
We will be running the warm up the Sunday before. Also, we'll be testing a new traction additive.

Any question post here or call 517-351-5843.

Hope to see you all soon,

Nick


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

NTwigs said:


> Also, we'll be testing a new traction additive.


What did Walter come up with?


----------



## onetorace (Mar 18, 2003)

is there gonna be a stock or mod buggy/truck class?

~dom


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

Need a Monster Truck class too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Any races scheduled before the warmup race???


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Count me in for:

19T Rubber
Mod Rubber
Mod 1/12th


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

Lets see,,, we gott a request for stadium truck, buggy, mod 12th sscale, and Monster truck..... WE got enough for a "Run what ya brung" class!!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

all we need ia Walter with a foam tired BFT....


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

WHO WE WAITING ON !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

Some character named Jody,,,,,,,


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Is the 19T class rubber of foam tire?

Will Greg hack on me for 5 minutes? LOL

TTT!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

collins77 said:


> Is the 19T class rubber of foam tire?
> 
> Will Greg hack on me for 5 minutes? LOL
> 
> TTT!


  hahahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

collins77 said:


> Is the 19T class rubber of foam tire?
> 
> Will Greg hack on me for 5 minutes? LOL
> 
> TTT!


Hint... If I apologize, it's accidental.. if I don't, well you get the picture...


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Greg Anthony said:


> Hint... If I apologize, it's accidental.. if I don't, well you get the picture...


Never apologize. That means you're fallible.

Just kidding with you by the way. Can't make it up there anyway, now.

-Mike


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

I try to remember to apologize before the start of each race I'm in.


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Mac The Knife said:


> I try to remember to apologize before the start of each race I'm in.


Presidents should do that right after inauguration. Both Dems and Reps.


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

19T is open tire. We didn't have enough entries last year in the 19T to split them up.

We will be racing the next 3 weekends, July 25th, Aug 1st and the 7th and 8th.

As for other classes, we need to have at least 3 entries to race.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm in for 19 T touring .........

Bob


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

bummer Mike....

Mod and 19T for me as usual.... Nick, Is Walter going to come out and play?


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Who we waitin on????


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

I believe Walter will be in attendance. 

Hey Aaron, you should break out that "vintage" Reflex and race, or did you finally sell it??


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I've heard of this thing called "r/c racing." Sounds interesting. I think I would like to get involved in it.


----------



## Roddude65 (Sep 29, 2002)

so get involved Rich .. heck My broke self might even be there sunday .. gotta see about this job first .. I might have something lined up .. just gotta make sure about what weekend work it has .. 

:dude:


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> I've heard of this thing called "r/c racing." Sounds interesting. I think I would like to get involved in it.


 You'll have to come on up,,,,,, Stop by a Radio Shack to pick up your car.... Or Nick may have one for you to borrow!:jest:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I am hoping I can make it out - just depends on work. :-/

Yeah, I probably should stop at Radio Shack since I imagine they have a better car out now from what I purchased last year. Time to upgrade!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

what is the 2-day format going to be?


----------



## CRL sandbagger (Nov 18, 2002)

Tyco.....it's the only way to go man! Don't turn to the dark side......


Rich Chang said:


> I am hoping I can make it out - just depends on work. :-/
> 
> Yeah, I probably should stop at Radio Shack since I imagine they have a better car out now from what I purchased last year. Time to upgrade!


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey Nick.. Ask PEAR Walter if he has a car I can run that weekend.. I tryed to call him, but I must have his old cell number.. I'd like to make it out and race, but don't have any On-road gear at this time..


If there is gonna be a Tyco/RadioShack Class I'll be there for sure..


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Gixer J said:


> Hey Nick.. Ask PEAR Walter if he has a car I can run that weekend.. I tryed to call him, but I must have his old cell number.. I'd like to make it out and race, but don't have any On-road gear at this time..
> 
> 
> If there is gonna be a Tyco/RadioShack Class I'll be there for sure..


Sell a crotch rocket or atv and get some. After all indoor season is coming up.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Is Nick MIA???


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

Xpressman said:


> Sell a crotch rocket or atv and get some. After all indoor season is coming up.



Nooooo way.. I'll have the cash pay-out for winning the MGR ( Michigan Gas Racers ) Series in 1/8 scale, so I'll have plenty of cash for buying new On-road gear for this fall.. Thats not till the end of August though.. 

Who has a car I can borrow for next weekend?? Maybe 1 from Greg's huge fleet.. :dude:


----------



## mission (Mar 31, 2003)

I wanna race with rcsilly,he's my hero,I'm in for 19T


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

:freak: <<<<<<<<< Al's only friend .........


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Can we have times? For the warmup on the 1st and the race?


Tim


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Tim Stamper said:


> Can we have times? For the warmup on the 1st and the race?
> 
> 
> Tim


How can Nick be late if he never posts the times???


----------



## Roddude65 (Sep 29, 2002)

well this is working out .. I just might be able to be there .. just gotta make sure that I get this job I interviewed for and I can be .. and Jay if you cant find a chassis .. I have a spare tc3 that you can borrow if I make it to the race .. <crosses the fingers> .. just have to see about the job and a cheap over night spot to crash at .. chat with everyone later

:dude:


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi Greg, I been a little busy lately.

Well, here's the schedule for Saturday and Sunday.

Saturday- Track opens at 1pm. Open until 8pm.

Sunday- Track opens at 7am, racing at 11am. 3 heats and a main.

The track will be set up on Friday evening.

I have also been asked about the 19T motor rules. The 19T motor allowed will be the same as the ROAR rules posted on this site. Also C2's and Reedy Quad mags will be allowed as well. The armatures MUST be stamped or tagged with the 19T label, i.e. EPIC 19, YOK 19, SPEC 19, so they are easily identified. Also the adjustable timing motors are legal, but no more than 36 degrees of timing. 

Also, just as a reminder, NO Hybrids. No Yokomo arms in a Orion can, etc.

BTW, here the link to the ROAR rules on 19T.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/modules.ph...e=article&sid=325&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

NTwigs said:


> Hi Greg, I been a little busy lately.
> 
> Well, here's the schedule for Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> ...



Nick, Nick, Nick,

Those are the OVAL only "limited 19t modified rules." Not the Super Stock 19t that are for on-road and oval. As of now the only legal motor is the newer C2 from trinity. They changed the winding to be cross-over wrap to make it legal for the new rules. The older C2 and the Reedy Flame 19t are not ROAR legal because they are "hemi" wound. Now you might ask but they used the Reedy one as the handout for 19t at outdoor nats. Well a handout motor doesn't have to be ROAR legal.

So it is my suggestion to Nick to only allow the C2 and the Reedy Flame in 19t. After all changing the rules a week before the race would make this just like the real sacutioning body. hehehehehe


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Well Brian, I guess we will only use C2' and Reedy Spec 19's or the Reedy Quad Mag 19t's. That will just make it easier. Does that clear up any 19T confusion??


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

I didn't realize that this was a Roar Sanctioned race,,,,,, It even sounds like we have a class of onroad MONSTER trucks running!!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Nick I think that will make it alot easier. I'ld hate to win because I brought all my oval stuff with me. hehehe

Mac,

It's not ROAR sancutioned but it is easier to just say use motors that fit what their rule book says. Unfortunately they have 2 sets of rules for 19t one for oval only and another one for onroad/ offroad.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Also are we using qual points or best qualifier? If it is qual points is it best single round, throwouts, or all included? 

I hope I make it to the second day.

Sorry Nick I couldn't resist.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Nick, I know you have been.... but if I didn't harass you, you'd wonder what was wrong with me.

And what about the body list, ride height, motor limit for Mod, handout tyres, 3600 batteries, wing width, wing height, and what motor for stock?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

If you want to run 3600 batteries go right ahead.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

And the entry fee will be ............


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

For Brian and Greg, the entry fee will be $250 for the first and $50 for the second.

For everyone else, it is the same as last year $20 for the 1st and $15 for each additional.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Nick, I'll pay that if you cover our meal and bar tab for the whole weekend... :drunk: 

you know who will come out on the wrong end of that deal..


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Greg Anthony said:


> Nick, I'll pay that if you cover our meal and bar tab for the whole weekend... :drunk:
> 
> you know who will come out on the wrong end of that deal..


Heck, the way I see it the meal tab alone would pretty much wipe out the first entry fee wouldn't it??? LoL!!!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Heck, the way I see it the meal tab alone would pretty much wipe out the first entry fee wouldn't it??? LoL!!!


As Caruba woudl say.. "WHOOooo"

John, you guys making ther track over?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Greg Anthony said:


> As Caruba woudl say.. "WHOOooo"
> 
> John, you guys making ther track over?


There's quite a few that will be there. Stewart, Knapp, RLK and Holman that I know of so far. I'm also planning on being there as well. Don't know if I'll be driving anything though!


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Heck, the way I see it the meal tab alone would pretty much wipe out the first entry fee wouldn't it??? LoL!!!



LOL!! OMG!!

Is that Trippers or McDonalds??


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Gixer J said:


> LOL!! OMG!!
> 
> Is that Trippers or McDonalds??


Meal at Trippers, Drinks at the Vue... :dude:


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

Well that sucks cause the Vue is a non-alcoholic establishment.. Koochy and Kool-Aid just don't go together..

You gotta do like me, Nick, Walter, and Jody would do.. Go to Trippers and get your fill of grub and alcoholic drinks, THEN go to the Vue.. :thumbsup: I wonder if those are the plans for Nick and the crew for this weekends festivities..?? 


Thats where the whole " WHO WE WAIT'IN ON " falls into place Sunday morning at the track when registration and racing hasn't started.. :tongue:


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Gixer, I'm going to be a good boy this weekend.  

Plus, our hook up at the other place only works there part time now. 

The track will open at 7am, sign-up starting at 8:30am.


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

Thats what you always say till me and Walter start buying you shot after shot.. You never waste good Tequila..  

Damn, our hook up there was the best DJ they had.. 

So Nick, is Pear Walter gonna make it this weekend??


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ya, what Gixer said!


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

I think Walt's going to Toledo this weekend, to get ready for Nats.


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

WHO WE WAIT'IN ON 







 COME ON !!!!!!!!!!


:dude:


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

So the partys at your place saturaday night?





NTwigs said:


> Gixer, I'm going to be a good boy this weekend.
> 
> Plus, our hook up at the other place only works there part time now.
> 
> The track will open at 7am, sign-up starting at 8:30am.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Gixer.. call me bro...


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

Look at all this fun I am missing this summer. I might come Saturday night after work just for festivities.


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

Jamie Hanson said:


> Look at all this fun I am missing this summer. I might come Saturday night after work just for festivities.



Please do.. I need to get all the info from ya for running Oval this fall.. Been a long time since I ran Oval.. Got a 1000 questions for ya.. :tongue:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Gixer J said:


> Please do.. I need to get all the info from ya for running Oval this fall.. Been a long time since I ran Oval.. Got a 1000 questions for ya.. :tongue:


I will be there so you can ask Jamie and then Jamie will come and ask me like usual.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

:lol: WOW


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> I will be there so you can ask Jamie and then Jamie will come and ask me like usual.


All I can say to that is ..... JUST SAY NO TO DRUGS!

The only question Jamie needs to ask anyone on oval night is "What time is it?"


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

So what all classes are going to be ran for the classic race?? What ever shows up?? 

Since I don't have any On-road gear at this time ( except for maybe one of Greg's rigs to drive ) maybe I'll bring my BK2 Buggy and slap some slicks on it.. Nick, got any wood jumps to put on the track??


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

True that Kevin... 

Jixer Gay, you want to run it or not?


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Gixer, I think we've got enough natural terrain that your buggy would work fine.  

J-Rod, party where?? I thought we were all going to bible study that night. :drunk: 

Hey, has anyone heard from Sir Richard of Chang lately??

Gasman- Walt's missing you.... I think you have replaced me on the food chain. :lol:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Are the results going to be posted???


----------



## davz (May 17, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Are the results going to be posted???


Did anyone even race at this?


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

OTE] Here are the results of the 6th Annual Summer Classic.​​*Hobby Hub's 6th Annual *
*Summer Classic* 

*08-11-2004* 


Best Heat Lap/Time for 19T Sedan: 
Dave Johnson with 21/5:00.08
 
 * -- 19T Sedan - A Main -- **Pos Car Laps time name** 1 1 21 5:02.37 Dave Johnson ** 2 2 21 5:06.06 Barry Z** 3 3 21 5:13.21 James Reilly** 4 5 20 5:10.27 Kevin Marcy** 5 4 19 5:07.53 Ivan Jackson** 6 6 18 5:01.67 Bob Cates ** 7 7 18 5:05.29 Greg Anthony** 8 8 17 5:15.22 Willie Thomas ** -- 19T Sedan - B Main -- **Pos Car Laps time name** 1 2 19 5:03.16 Andrew Murany ** 2 1 19 5:06.72 Kevin Smith ** 3 3 19 5:16.75 Tim Stamper ** 4 7 15 5:09.98 Chris Diamond ** 5 5 13 3:43.38 Mac Kieth ** 6 6 13 3:48.01 Eric Hughes ** 7 4 9 2:29.13 Jason Mietelka ** -- 8 --- DNS --- Darrick Selvy **Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock: ** Ken Bates with 18/5:04.05** -- Sedan Stock - A Main -- **Pos Car Laps time name** 1 1 17 5:13.21 Ken Bates ** 2 3 16 5:05.15 Joey Aldrich ** 3 4 16 5:14.14 Ron Forist ** 4 2 16 5:35.83 Randy Rickard ** 5 5 13 5:12.83 Chet Thorne ** 6 7 9 5:39.10 Burton Meyerhoff ** 7 6 1 0:17.75 Robert Gardner **Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Modified: ** Dave Johnson with 21/5:05.35** -- Sedan Modified - A Main -- **Pos Car Laps time name** 1 1 22 5:14.20 Dave Johnson ** 2 5 21 5:09.67 James Reilly ** 3 2 21 5:15.44 Kevin Marcy ** 4 7 20 5:19.29 Derek Manchester ** 5 6 19 5:00.51 Jesse Holman ** 6 3 8 2:15.56 Greg Anthony ** 7 4 3 0:44.18 Jeff Cook ** -- Sedan Modified - B Main -- **Pos Car Laps time name** 1 3 18 5:02.97 Andrew Knapp ** 2 2 18 5:03.39 Fred Knapp ** 3 1 6 1:27.63 Mike Vasillyone ** -- 4 --- DNS --- Ivan Jackson **Best Heat Lap/Time for Nitro Sedan Foam: ** Fred Baumgartner with 20/5:00.46** -- Nitro Sedan Foam - A Main -- **Pos Car Laps time name** 1 2 56 15:03.60 APL-HED ** 2 1 56 15:26.99 Fred Baumgartner ** 3 7 53 15:11.06 Andrew Murany ** 4 6 51 15:00.49 Eric Hughes ** 5 4 51 15:07.07 Jesse Ramey ** 6 9 48 15:07.73 Damon ** 7 0 29 8:45.49 Steve McGeorge ** 8 8 27 11:20.40 Robert Gardner ** 9 5 22 6:32.82 Tim Brink ** 10 3 1 0:40.13 Steven Stewart ** -- Nitro Sedan Foam - B Main -- **Pos Car Laps time name** 1 1 33 10:18.36 Steve McGeorge ** 2 5 32 10:10.02 Mark Monroe ** 3 4 30 10:04.52 Brian Jackson ** 4 6 24 10:31.54 Ryan Gardner ** 5 2 12 3:24.36 Ted Hoven ** 6 7 5 1:45.55 Barry Jackson ** -- 3 --- DNS --- Rozie Maze * 



I want to thank everyone who came out, congratulations to all of our winners

I'll see you all this winter!

Nick


----------



## groundhogg (Sep 25, 2001)

Obviously you didn't, Dave. Didn't return my call either. Are you too good for us now?


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

What's that say!!??

:jest:Mike Vasillyone:jest: 

WOW!!! 


So what happened Greg?? You should have been top dog.. :wave:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Gixer J said:


> What's that say!!??
> 
> :jest:Mike Vasillyone:jest:
> 
> ...


The real question is why did you turn female and not even show?


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

Cause a super hot Polish female wanted to have a Summer Classic at home and not at the track..  


So whats your excuse for the results slim?? Remember the Worlds are not far from now..


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Nick , 

Thanks to you and everyone involved for a great time , as usual ......

Bob


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Thanks Nick ! You run a great race ! Had a great time !
Barry Z.


----------



## Roddude65 (Sep 29, 2002)

and I'll third that on the great time .. even the saturday night main event ..  

hope things get worked out for a carpet track .. keep us all posted Nick .. chat with you later

:dude:


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Or, in a format you can actually read....  







NTwigs said:


> Here are the results of the 6th Annual Summer Classic.
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


Nick - We need a rule change for next year (let's call it the D.J. rule): Modified class motors must have 15 or less turns. None of this 19-turn stuff in Mod class. If I have to live with torque steer, so does Dave! :jest:


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

Remember Kevin, Dave was not the only one running a 19turn in mod. :tongue:

Thanks for a great race weekend


----------



## davz (May 17, 2002)

groundhogg said:


> Obviously you didn't, Dave. Didn't return my call either. Are you too good for us now?


Sorry man, I tried to call your house(no answer) but I did not leave a message. I've been real busy this summer. I wanted to go to this race, but was going to Oval nats the next weekend. I wanted to live past this week, so i had to choose.


----------

